# Banned



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

I just got banned (for life) by a site coding error, and now I've lost all my posts when my ban was reset!!!!! *sigh*


Miss me?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, do we know you?????


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

..... sigh ....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Bloody newbies getting ideas above their stations


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

Rude retarded admins that are so trigger happy!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hope that isn't a dig at me


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

If the shoe fits....... wear it!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ban him again Ogri. 

Here use this:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well he doesnt seem to be maiking much of an interesting or useful contribution to anything

Jo xxx


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

oiiiiiii ! ! ! !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well he doesnt seem to be maiking much of an interesting or useful contribution to anything
> 
> Jo xxx


He never makes an interesting contribution just talks a load of nonsense .


----------

